# HG-1 lube



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone got any suggestion on why lube to use when carrying out maintnence on the HG1. I've checked the price of 'superlube' anything less expensive?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try actioncan cg90, available from ebay etc..


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I use molycote 111.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry just realised it is for your grinder







Not sure if it would do anyway, ignore me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

In fact so did I....I red it as L1 (lever machine), for the JG1 I would be tempted to use the Actioncan dry lube

https://www.actioncan.com/product/ptfe/

Depends exactly what your lubing, but I would have thought any of the bearings or bushes require grease/oil packing and will either be intended to run "dry" (I don't mean dry as in nothing). I would have thought bearings themselves would be maintenance free and if so you need to be careful before lubing them as if they are packed then any lube might contain solvents that wash out old lubricants. As for Dow 111, I wouldn't have thought that would be suitable. Dry lubes will be less likely to form a past with coffee grounds (or attract them).

As for superlube, not sure that would be a great product to use...better it be food safe and I don't believe it is?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> In fact so did I....I red it as L1 (lever machine), for the JG1 I would be tempted to use the Actioncan dry lube
> 
> https://www.actioncan.com/product/ptfe/
> 
> ...


thanks for the suggestions. The superlube suggestion was from the HG1 website. Was just checking over the maintenance required to keep it working nicely. This is for the gearbox near the flywheel. It feels fine at the moment so was thinking ahead.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a small amount molycote 111 for the gearbox.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you do this often? Any way of telling when it's due?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I do this about once a year, carefully clean off old grease and reapply new.

How old is the grinder, new or s/hand, If s/hand might be worth doing soon.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

S/h but was done prior to being purchased. Just preparing myself for the future. Can you tell it needs doing or is it more of an annual ritual?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I used to do this every six months. Grinder always worked perfectly


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

If you're not sorted already I'm about to sell some Klüberpaste UH1 84-201. It's a high quality food safe grease as used by Mahlkonig. It's expensive and hard to get hold of so I bought a 600g tub with a view to splitting into into 50g tubs and keeping probably 100g myself. I think the price will be £15 posted. The only place I could find selling 50g tubes were selling them at 30 Euros plus postage. I'll put an advert up sometime soon.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sorted now thanks but I'm sure others will be interested.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem, I thought you probably would be.


----------

